# Cyprichromis Unita PICTURES!



## borohands8593 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey guys I was able to snap a few decent pictures thought Id share, some of these are pretty neat IMHO


----------



## tranced (Jan 11, 2006)

bloody nice *utintas* mate.


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

Great photos! Those guys are beautiful, love the shiny blue. And it looks like you've got more on the way...


----------



## borohands8593 (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks guys I got two girls holding one on day 11 and the other on her 5th day .


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Great cyps !!! Quality :dancing:


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

Mine never looked like that! gorgeous


----------



## borohands8593 (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments guys! I got hooked up with a good strain  Im hoping to raise some more females and pump some quality unita cyps out into the cichlid world!


----------



## mekhman (Apr 8, 2010)

WOW!!! Lot of blue color... I would say close to violet . 
What do feed your utintas? I have 12 of those growing up right now and they are about 2" in size. Thinking may be I can get them at least close to the colors your fish have. 
Another question: Do you use any special light? Your substrate is black and I know this is one of the tricks. 
I have raised few years back breeding group of Utintas, but no male was even close to those colors.


----------



## borohands8593 (Apr 15, 2009)

I feed mostly NLS grow and NLS flake with garlic. I add in some spirulina or veggie flake every now and then along with some crushed krill pellet and frozen brine shrimp.

As far as lighting nothing specialjust a T8 Glo aqua-glo bulb 18,000K. Its a little bit dimmer than the regular bulbs that kidna washed em out . I use a black backround and black substrate and that seems to be the biggest help in making their colors pop.


----------



## cobalt (Mar 16, 2006)

Wow... :drooling: Those are some awesome cyps. Good job at raising of them!
Cobalt


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Great pictures of great looking fish!


----------



## bubG (Jan 24, 2010)

very nice fish boro. I hope your breeding plan goes well, because i can't get anyone to sell me utintas. Contacted four people in the past month about buying some, and not one has even called me back. I'm bummed. hopefully i will get some soon


----------



## borohands8593 (Apr 15, 2009)

sorry to hear that bubg im surprised theyre not that difficult to find. If breeding goes well I see youre right in NY, I would gladly sell you a group


----------



## bubG (Jan 24, 2010)

I appreciate the offer but honestly hope i find a solution sooner than that. stores around here don't invest much space in cichlids, and what they do carry are SA or mbuna. i tried aquabid, no utinta, i tried mail order no call backs, i check trading post often, notta. Maybe you could tell me where all the good fish stores in Pittsburgh are, and i could come down cath a penguins game, buy some fish and bring them home. great weekend! :thumb:


----------



## tankmates (Feb 19, 2007)

They look great, nice color. If breeding goes well, I'd be interested in some. I get to Pittsburgh frequently with work.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

Very nice!
I'm actually thinking of getting some Utinta's myself


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

WOW, they look great! Good luck with them.


----------



## borohands8593 (Apr 15, 2009)

Update- stripped te 2 females today. 7 free swimmers and 6 wigglers growing out! Ill post pictures of the little guys if I can get a good shot!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

borohands8593 said:


> Update- stripped te 2 females today. 7 free swimmers and 6 wigglers growing out! Ill post pictures of the little guys if I can get a good shot!


CONGRATS!


----------



## borohands8593 (Apr 15, 2009)

Well its been 2 1/2 days since stripping the females with no fry losses and both moms eating and doing well. Much better success than the first time where I lost the mom within 24 hours from my inexperienced abilities and lost 4 of the 7 fry the first night!! Only loss thus far was one wiggler which died within minutes from stripping. The 7 free swimmers are starting to eat and the yolk sacs almost gone, the 6 wigglers becoming more active every day


----------



## borohands8593 (Apr 15, 2009)

Almost forgot the pictures!! Excuse my poor picture taking abilities it seems to be a lot harder to capture a good pic of baby fry than an adult when you have an old camera lol.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

those are awesome looking males.
do cyps actually school? (not sure on spelling)
im thinking of buying 12 of them for my 75g (hopefully) tang set up.

anyone has pic of blue flash? 
i will be buying one of the 2 groups but not sure yet on which variant i want, utinta of blue flash.


----------

